# Bartholin's Cyst expression



## bonnyr (Mar 7, 2012)

I need help with the CPT for a manual Bartholin's cyst expression.  No excisision or aspiration was done.  Does anyone have a suggestion?
Thx,
Bonny


----------



## OCD_coder (Mar 7, 2012)

It would just be part of the evaluation and management for the service.  It would be equal to popping a pimple, not really something we could bill for.  If we can't determine the approach, how would we define what family of CPT codes to use?


----------

